#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-21
<kidsodateless> magandang hapon ph :D
<str0ng> happy holidays sa lahat :)
<Terminus-> str0ng: happy holidays! =)
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-23
<zeroseven0183> Good morning and Merry Christmas!
<pinoyskull> good morning and merry christmas to you too zeroseven0183 
<zeroseven0183> Mano po, ninong pinoyskull
<pinoyskull> nyak!
<zeroseven0183> hahaha
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-24
<stjohnmedrano> Merry Christmas PH
<zeroseven0183> Maligayang pasko!
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-25
<jepong> zeroseven0183, merry christmas dude!
<zeroseven0183> Ngayon ka lang naparito
<jepong> lol... its been awhile
<jepong> may bayad irc sa windows
<jepong> hahahahah
<jepong> yung client ha
<jepong> pati xchat
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-26
<jepong> zeroseven0183, wassup!
<charlie_barkin> elo and merry xmas
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-22
<zeroseven0183> Good morning Team!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-24
<zeroseven0183> Magandang hapon po sa inyong lahat at maligayang Pasko!
<manters2000> merry christmas everyone !
<manters2000> :D
<atmark> merry xmas!
<RaymondX> test
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-25
<zeroseven0183> Maligayang Pasko!
<cyberjames> merry christmas
<cyberjames> to all :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-12-19
<madc|SPYnX> Hi
<madc|SPYnX> Is there anybody here try to make LFS|
<madc|SPYnX> Is there anybody here try to make LFS|
<madc|SPYnX> nak nak
<madc|SPYnX> 3
#ubuntu-ph 2012-12-22
<kalabog> gandang hapon!
#ubuntu-ph 2016-12-23
<jun_> woho! hey guys..kakaunti ang ubuntuers sa pinas?
#ubuntu-ph 2018-12-18
<qwebirc84749> hello
<qwebirc84749> magandang gabi
<qwebirc84749> pano po palitan yung account name ko?
<qwebirc84749> question, can I still use the haresources of heartbeat 3.0.5 or am I required to use pacemaker na po?
<qwebirc84749> i'm setting up an HA failover setup with 2 nodes
